# Track - Hurtles with the new lens



## DeepSpring (May 12, 2007)

One of my first sport shoots with my 70-200 f4 L.

What do you think?


1







2





3





4


----------



## agonzalez (May 12, 2007)

nike commerciaL?  nice!


----------



## Photovision (May 12, 2007)

Especially like the first two pics. He seems to be the most experienced. If you know any of the participants........here is a link to high hurdle form.

http://www.brianmac.demon.co.uk/hurdles/photoseq.htm


----------



## DeepSpring (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.

Yes I am friends with all of them. The first guy is the track captain as well as running back when its football season. I'll pass on the link


----------

